# Another Sage Barista newbie



## mt1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi,

Just got hold of a Sage Barista Express BES875UK (normally use a percolator) and have just opened the packaging. Having a browse in the forums looks like I should ideally use Waitrose essentials water ( will Brita filtered water from a jug do ? ). Now need to source some coffee beans and I can see lots of talk of Rave and Coffee Compass.

All beginner tips welcome or any links to any post/FAQ

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got hold of a Sage Barista Express BES875UK (normally use a percolator) and have just opened the packaging. Having a browse in the forums looks like I should ideally use Waitrose essentials water ( will Brita filtered water from a jug do ? ). Now need to source some coffee beans and I can see lots of talk of Rave and Coffee Compass.
> 
> ...


You'd really need to know what your tap water is like to start with to know whether bottled or filtration is necessary.

Maybe this will help...

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49181-Water-for-boilers-amp-manual-brewing


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

BTW, your machine should have come with probably a charcoal filter for a range of tap water types. Although using mineral or brita would reduce scaling even more.

Loads of tips once you start using. My main one at this stage would be to stir the grinds with a funnel and get them roughly level before tamping. Reason is to prevent channelling.


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

mt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got hold of a Sage Barista Express BES875UK (normally use a percolator) and have just opened the packaging. Having a browse in the forums looks like I should ideally use Waitrose essentials water ( will Brita filtered water from a jug do ? ). Now need to source some coffee beans and I can see lots of talk of Rave and Coffee Compass.
> 
> ...


Been using Brita filter jug for coffee machines for 30 years......it is the best system.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tanguero said:


> Been using Brita filter jug for coffee machines for 30 years......it is the best system.


I'd have to disagree with you there - and I suspect I won't be alone.

*depending, of course, the hardness of your water to start with . . .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I'd have to disagree with you there - and I suspect I won't be alone.
> 
> *depending, of course, the hardness of your water to start with . . .


Considering the scale that develops in my britta kettle, I agree with you. While it's nowhere near as bad as unfiltered London water, it certainly isn't 'the best'.


----------



## mt1 (Apr 3, 2019)

In London Borough of Redbridge and the water is hard. Have use a Brita jug for years and can certainly tell the difference when the filter needs changing every month.


----------



## shimceltic (Oct 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> BTW, your machine should have come with probably a charcoal filter for a range of tap water types. Although using mineral or brita would reduce scaling even more.
> 
> Loads of tips once you start using. My main one at this stage would be to stir the grinds with a funnel and get them roughly level before tamping. Reason is to prevent channelling.


Stir the grinds with a funnel?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Stir the grinds with a toothpick with a funnel on the portafilter to prevent spillover of grinds. Thanks for pointing out. Funnels are not really good at stirring lol.



shimceltic said:


> Stir the grinds with a funnel?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I live in York and the water is hard, so I use Bottled water. Normally I use half Waitrose and half Volvic. But recently haven't been able to get to waitrose and Sainsbury for Volvic. So using Ashbeck from Tesco.

Having said that I've been brewing mostly and not had espresso for a long time.

But yes I would recommend bottled water for the machine. Taste better and also easy on the lime scale. That is if you live in hard water area.


----------



## mt1 (Apr 3, 2019)

After many failed attempts managed to make some semi decent espresso (although I am no expert and tastes ok ) using beans for beantodoor. Now finished and purchased some Union beans (roasted 09 April 2019) from Waitrose. I can see that there are still some beans in the grinder - do I take them out ? Are they enough for a single espresso shot ?


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

I would get as much as you can out by hand/vacuum cleaner, and then run the last remnants through the grinder (run the grinder until it spins up quickly, showing its empty).

If there is enough for a shot, use it, else I would bin anything else left over. You really want just one bean type to help you dial in the new bean as quickly as you can (thus minimising wasted shots). Having a mixture will just make your life more difficult.

Do try and change only one variable at a time. If you change several factors such as grind size, grind dosing, shot duration, etc. all at once, it will make it incredibly difficult to identify what is having an impact on what.


----------

